# Phụ Nữ Có Nên Đi Học Thạc Sỹ Tài Chính Không?



## kieumai8800 (22 Tháng tám 2016)

Em muốn học thêm Thạc sỹ về lĩnh vực tài chính để phục vụ công việc cũng như mong muốn được thăng tiến hơn. Nhưng chồng em bảo phụ nữ chỉ cần đảm đang việc nhà là được. Em nghe thế uất lắm nên không biết làm thế nào nên mong các chị tư vấn giúp


----------



## Xedapdientailg (24 Tháng tám 2019)

đã học thì chả pb giowits tính có ngại học hay k thoi


----------



## lucton (4 Tháng mười hai 2019)

học đi sợ gì bạn !


----------



## QuangMinh1234 (15 Tháng tư 2020)

Nếu có đam mê và định hướng tốt cho CV sau này thì go ahead thôi bạn


----------

